# working my magic!



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

well i am in the midst of conning my mum into allowing me to by a 6ft by 2 by 2, i am not sure how many g that is but it is brand new and for $860 AUS, it is the only way i can get a tank that big in australia there isn't really that many people selling tanks bigger than 5ft in victoria that r second hand. so wish me luck, and i would also like to know how many g's that would b thanks

James


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

6 X 2 X 2 X 7.48 = approx 180 gal

Good luck!!!


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

for that price why not build a tank?


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

because i live in australia that's y


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

and it isn't that easy to get one built. and this comes with stand and hood as well so it is a good deal (for australia) the average 4' is like $400 here things arent that cheap


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

so i have talked to mum and she said it is a maby, i just need to pay for it all my self =) which i was planning to do anyway. but she said she is going to talk to dad about it.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

so since i think it is going to happen i was thinking about a stocking list. i was thinking the pair of JD's and some other pairs. i will defenatly have some dithers. i was thinking danios. i like the look a salvini's, could i have a pair of them?? maby some cons or something. what do you guys think. it is a huge tank (for me, not some much for TFG hahahaha lol) so i am not sure what possibilities i can have but i was thinking heaps. any advise is much wanted! thanks in advance. 
i am really exciter


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

you coild make that into an amazing african tank  8)


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

hahaha in australia the africans r a fair bit more expensive than the CA and SA. and i am currently 15 and i don't really have the money for a new tank and new fish (more expensive ones i mean) i can still afford most of the CA's just not the FH's and things like that.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

gotcha.....u could go saltwater being ure surrounded by ot and catch some awesome local fish....thatd be sweet


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah i guess but i live in victoria and we don't have @#$! all for cool looking fish, if i were in queens land i would defenatly do that but seeing that it is elegal i think i would need to restrain
got any ideas for a CA tho because that is what i am going to make it.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

would a GT b okay in a 180g with a breeding pair of JD's.
i was thinking about maby the breeding pair of JD's maby some blue acara (pair) salvinis possibly a pair or 2 females. and some cons.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well CA isnt my expertise but the way i see it a breeding pair of jds would take roughly a 55G tank....so that leaves you with 125G left salvinis can get very nasty while breeding so lets say another 55g thats 75G left a GT leaves you with about 40G and then ure cons....do u plan on having a pair.....dont take my math too seriously im just guessing like i said *** never kept more than 1 breeding pair of CA/SA cichlids in the same tank.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

not a pair of GT's but i am worried that the GT and the JD's look too much alike. but i was thinkin about a pair of cons i have bread them b4 and they don't need much room


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

they need more room than youd thing if with other fish.....they can deffinately hold their own for their size.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

they need more room than you think if bred in a tank with other fish....they can get nasty while spawning and can hold their own very well despite their size.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

trhe acara??


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry for double post it wasnt workin the first time....no the cons u said they dont need much room


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

kk well i have bred cons b4 and they didn't take up much room (they were only about 2")


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

but was there anything else in the tank with them?


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah
heaps of fish about 3 FM's 2 green severums, 2 other cons a large choclate brown and something my LFS calls a pink FM a red horse face and a red hump. they were fine (55g)
no deaths


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

so what do you think i could put in the tank??
do the Acaras take up much room??
i think my stocking list might b
2 salvinis- 1 male 1 female
2 JD's- 1 male 1 female
thinking pair of blue acara's and a pair of cons


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

like i said before im not familiar with many SA/CA cichlids....*** only kept cons, gts, jds, and jags......the only pair i ever had were cons so im not sure.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

kk well thanks for your help


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

The salvinis will likely pair off and destroy everything else in the tank. They're vicious fish with REALLY nasty teeth.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

in a 180g? that is a lot of room.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

yeah in a 180. A pair of JD's could take half that tank no problem too. I wouldn't go with a GT. A breeding pair will take a fish that has the same coloration like that and hunt it to death.

Think of it this way most people recommend a 55g minimum for a pair of JD's, alot of people recommend a 75g. That's four feet your only adding another two foot in length. The width helps but with fish that large It adds to their comfort more then anything. Pairs are tough in a community especially a large pair like JD's and Sal's.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Listen to chrispyweld....that's correct information.

--- JD's, Salvinis, Texas cichlids, or any other pair with a male of 8+ inches will claim at least 3-4 feet when adult.
--- Convicts, Firemouths, Jewel Cichlids, or any pair with a male of under 6 inches will claim at least 2-3 feet. Blue Acaras, though larger in size will take about the same amount of space as this group.

You could comfortably do something like a pair of JD's with a pair of Convicts, but not a pair of Salvini with a pair of JD's.

On the other hand, you could probably do 3 pairs of the smaller group, if the tank decor is correct. A lot also depends on which species you plan to combine, as well as the individual tempermant of the pairs.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

well so far there isn't a piar of jacks, they are still small and in a 55g, so if i get a pair of jacks, which i think will happen considering i have 3 females and 1 male. i will defenetly have the JD's in there, but this tank is huge (for me) and if i can have 1 pair of JD's in a 55g y can't i have a pair of savinis and a pair of JD's, they look nothing alike and even tho the jacks grow bigger i though that the salvinis could hold their own. i would think that there would be something like 3ft each. so if not the sals couldi have maby JD's and what?? what else could i put in? could i have single fish not pairs with the pair of JD's. i am not totally into cons, i have had them b4 and personally i think they have cool personalities but they don't change much, not even in size. how big will a blue acara get. because i was thinking if not the sals maby a pair of blue acaras and the JD's all depending if the blue acara will fill the rest of the tank, with size. 
would a pair of blue acara a pair of cons and a pair of JD's work??
thank for the heads up


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Salvinis are vicious, even more so when breeding.

180g can open up a lot of different stocking opportunities but since you keep on wanting pairs it limits what you're able to do. You'd be able to fit more of what you want if you avoided the pairs.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah but i really want the JD's, so what else could i put in with the JD pair??


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

also how big do blue acaras get?? i wouldn't mind just 4 fish in the tank as long as they are of reasonable size


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

but if i were to only keep one of the JD's in there it would b the male because he has better colour, and he is my fave. but i would really like a pair. so it all depends on the size of the fish depending how many i will get, if the 4 fish fill it visually if u know what i mean i will b happy. 
what about this stocking list
1 salvini (what ever sex)
pair of acara
a pair of JD's

would that work because i at the moment i think those would be my fae fish at my LFS (not a huge options on CA cichlids)


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

See my response to the other post. Drop the Salvini from your proposal, and it's possible.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

kk thanks.


----------



## akraziatic (May 28, 2009)

hey bud. just come across your post when searching green terrors. I just wanna say bad luck man coz I picked up a 6x2x2 with stand and a heap of other stuff in melbs for $300.... Got it off ebay. If you havn't got one yet have a look its worth it. there are heaps of bargains. just got to be able to pick em up. I was lucky coz my dad drove me down (live in wagga wagga). well anyways good luck mate.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

i will try that
finding good tanks in oz is really hard. i will have a look. the one i am looking at comes with a cabnet and hood as well. but i will also need to by the substrait, filter all that stuff, so i am guessing it is going to cost me over $1000 so i am brety bumed. i am def going to look on ebay


----------



## akraziatic (May 28, 2009)

Yeah you'll find filters will be the most expensive. I found all the 2nd hand filters that came with my tanks (*** bought 2 6fters on ebay) often are unreliable, I picked up a 2nd hand sump on ebay for $30 which came with an eheim pump which is in good order which was a bargain, although did have to drive 400km to pick it up but my dad has been really supportive and we've made weekend trips to get things. A form of cheap substrate is pool filter sand or even have a look at bunnings im sure you could find some cheap gravel there. I'm going to build my canopy for mine (or dad coz he's pretty handy) so I'm saving money there. Try not to get bummed about it bud I'm only 19 and doing uni so my funds are pretty tight so I've tried to make savings where ever I can. You can pretty much make savings on everything BUT the fish, there is no point buying bad quality fish. If you want any advice mate just pm me and I will try and help you out. Good Luck.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

ty dude i am only 15 and mum and dad won't drive me to ballarat for that


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

haha i live in mornighton


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

When considering if two species of fish look alike... consider body shape far more than coloring... and then you will realize that Salvinis & Dempseys look very similar...

Something like a Seerum or an Oscar looks very different...

Since the Salvinis and Dempseys will be in the same league regarding aggression, they will likely battle for the prime territory.

Although the Acaras have a farily similar body shape to the Dempseys, they will be a division behind them on aggression adn will surrender the lead role to the Dempseys and learn to avoid them as much as possible...

Smaller Cichlids like Convicts, Firemouthes or W African Jewels look different enough and will have a natural subdominat position to the Dmepseys and will work on avoiding the aggression of the Dempseys well enough...

You can fit a lot of fish into a 180 gal, if you stock it right... Or you could cram a few of your favorites in there and watch them all battle... You've gotten a lot of good advice thus far... I hope things work out for you...


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

ty i might go with the JD's and FM's that would be cool.


----------

